
Programming Languages to Learn in 2019 - skalpasi
https://hackernoon.com/3-programming-languages-to-learn-in-2019-2eb035936f65
======
BenMorganIO
I'd recommend mend throwing Elixir on this list. It's similar to go and it has
the Erlang ecosystem to build off of. The language is very mature and nearing
a level of feature completion. It's got HA, concurrency, and robotics support
with nerves.

I've spent so much time focusing on it after coming from Ruby and I must say,
I'm thoroughly impressed with my experiences.

------
droptablemain
+=Rust

